# Put and Take Henne Strand



## Micha-Nordstemmen (11. April 2013)

*Hallo,

ich fahre nächsten Monat nach Henne Strand und will 1-2x zum Forellenangeln .. Kann mir jemand ne gute Put and Take Anlage empfehlen ? Muß man sich ne Angelerlaubnis besorgen ? Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen ... Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus. #6#6#:#:

Micha
*


----------



## towu (11. April 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hallo !

Eine Anlage empfehlen kann ich dir nicht, da ich da keine Erfahrung habe aber da gibt es hier ja den einen oder anderen !

Am P&T See , bezahlst du lediglich deine Angelzeit, die Du am See verbringst. Oft liegen dort Briefumschläge, in die Du das Geld und einen Durchschlag der Angelerlaubnis steckst.

Den staatlichen Fischereischei, den man auf fisketegn.dk online kaufen kann, benötigst du an einem P&T nicht.
Den brauchst du, wenn es an die Küsten, die Fjorde, einen Hafen oder eine der vielen Auen geht.

Hoffe das hilft etwas weiter !? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## towu (11. April 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Vielleicht hilft dir das noch bei der Auswahl ?!

http://www.dansee.dk/22-home.html


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (12. April 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey,

danke schonmal.... Da werde ich mich mal schlau machen...  #6#6


----------



## wulliw (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Frag mal Tim1983 
Der kennt sich in der gegend super aus. Gruss andreas|wavey:


----------



## Tim1983 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey, ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht zu spät für Tips |rolleyes .
Leider funktioniert mein Internet erst wieder seid gestern.
Also Schöne Anlagen mit schönen Fischen findest Du in ca. 15-20 km Umkreis vom Henne Strand.
Wenn Du aus Henne kommst und nach Nr. Nebel reinfährst, kannst Du gleich links abfahren Richtung Tarm, der Teich ist ca. 3-5 km von Nr. Nebel Richtung Tarm entfernt und befindet sich auf der linken Seite. Der Teich ist eigentlich mit der günstigste im Umkreis da Du das gleiche Geld wie für die anderen Teichanlagen zahlst, aber da darfst Du mit 2 Ruten fischen.
Ein anderer Teich liegt wenn Du aus Henne in Richtung Nymindegab fährst, kurz vor Nymindegab aud der rechten Seite beim Bauernhof.
Und der am nähst liegende Teich von Henne ist wenn Du Richtung Varde fährst auf der linken Seite, ca. 10 km entfernt vom Henne Strand.
Wenn Du nähere Infos brauchst, sag einfach bescheid.
Viel Spaß in der Gegen und viel Glück!

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hi Tim,

an Norre Nebel hatten wir auch schon gedacht....Is ne gute Sache das man da mit 2 Ruten angeln darf...
Warste denn schon öfters da ? 

Micha


----------



## Tim1983 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
ja in Norre Nebel habe ich schon sehr oft geangelt. In dem Teich sind auch sehr große Forellen drin. Meine Frau und ich haben da unsere größten Forellen gefangen.
Wir fahren nächsten Monat auch wieder für eine Woche zum Henne Strand und werden auch wieder jeden Tag an dem Teich angeln, also klare Empfehlung von mir #6 .
Die besten Erfolge hatten wir wenn wir vom Grund auftreibend mit Paste geangelt haben und mit kleinen, silbernen Mepps Spinnern.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey Tim,*

*coll das Deine Frau auch dafür interessiert  Meine kann sich für´s angeln kein Stück begeistern|evil: ...Kann garnich verstehen warum ;+;+#c#q .... Dann ist die Wahl für mich ja einfach..Dann werd ich auch nach Norre Nebel fahren. Nächste Woche Samstag gehts los  ... Danke für die Tips.. werde dann wohl nochmal losmüssen und silberne Mepps holen ..Welche Größe denn ? Und ne bestimmte Geschmacksrichtung beim Power Bait ? Einige Sorten hab ich schon da...*

*Micha*


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
also meine Frau schwört und fängt mit Knoblauch/Käse Paste gemischt. Ich nehme eigentlich zu 90% nur Knoblauch. Ansonsten fangen wir auch mit den üblichen Farben wie Sunshine yellow, Chatreuse, Schwarz, Blau usw.
Meine größte Forelle an diesem Teich hab ich  blauer Paste gefangen.
Die besten Erfolge hatten wir mit einem silbernen Mepps mit schwarzen Punkten in der Größe 2.
Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen und einen schönen Urlaub nächste Woche.
Wenn Du noch irgendwas wissen willst einfach bescheid geben.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

@ Micha Nordstemmen
Südlich von henne strand liegt auch einer direkt vor dem strand am borsmosevej.
Desweiteren liegt einer in nr. ebel - wo die stadtbüchrerei ist bzw. das touristbüro, die straße rein, nach ca. 2 km rechts einer.
Den schon erwähnten teich links von der straße nr. nebel nach tarm, wenn du den weiter fährst bis sonder bork , dann rechts ab. Nach etwa 3 km auf der linken seite kommt, ein großes schild "wild fishing / lydum . In nymindegab sind zwei anlagen und von nr. nebel nach varde liegen auch noch welche.
Da die nachfrage groß ist, werden ständig neue löcher gebuddelt. 
Ob gut oder schlecht kann ich nichts sagen - habe überall schon geangelt und auch was gefangen - mal wird gutes berichtet mal schlechtes.

Jedenfalls verfremdet man sich immer mehr von der normalen angelei, denn ein guter angler in einer put&take anlage, wird mit seiner technik große probleme bekommen, wenn er forellen im fließgewäasser fangen will. Schon gewusst, du kannst sie anfüttern mit kieselsteine. Das geräusch macht sie schon wild - im fließgewässer ist nach solch einer aktion, kein fisch mehr zu sehen.
Wünsch dir viel erfolg


----------



## anschmu (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht zu spät für Tips |rolleyes .
> Leider funktioniert mein Internet erst wieder seid gestern.
> Also Schöne Anlagen mit schönen Fischen findest Du in ca. 15-20 km Umkreis vom Henne Strand.
> Wenn Du aus Henne kommst und nach Nr. Nebel reinfährst, kannst Du gleich links abfahren Richtung Tarm, der Teich ist ca. 3-5 km von Nr. Nebel Richtung Tarm entfernt und befindet sich auf der linken Seite. Der Teich ist eigentlich mit der günstigste im Umkreis da Du das gleiche Geld wie für die anderen Teichanlagen zahlst, aber da darfst Du mit 2 Ruten fischen.
> ...


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Andres,
also die letzten male als wir da geangelt haben (letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr) haben wir da immer gefangen. 
Du hast aber recht, da sind selten viele Angler, dass ist auch einer der Gründe warum meine Frau und ich da immer hinfahren #6 .
Aber Fisch da definitiv genug drin, zumindest die ganzen zig male wo wir dort waren.
Nächsten Monat geht es ja wieder für eine Woche hoch, da werden wir da auch jeden Tag ein paar Stunden angeln und entspannen.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## anschmu (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Na dann werd ich es nächstes Jahr  oder vielleicht dieses Jahr auch noch mal dort versuchen ! Schaffe es vielleicht dies Jahr noch mal für einen Kurztrip nach HS !


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Vielleicht schreibt Mich ja einen kleinen Bericht wenn er nächste Woche hoch fährt.
Ich werde dann nächsten Monat was dazu vor Ort schreiben wenn wir da sind (22.06-29.06).


----------



## mathei (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

interessant, vielleicht ist das ne alternative für sonntag für mich.


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey,

so viele Tipps sind ja super ! Werde aufjedenfall berichten ob wir erfolgreich waren... @Tim...Hast du zufällig nen Namen von dem Teich in Nrre Nebel bzw ne Website ? Da darf man mit 2 Ruten angeln ? Bei den meisten Forellenteichen musste ja pro Rute zahlen....
*


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Kloevergarden ?


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

oder Orredso ?


----------



## wulliw (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

moin micha .
ich bin ja auch ab dem 25. oben . in der nähe von norre nebel . vielleicht können wir ja einen tag mal zusammen auf forelle losgehen . 
tim wird mir bestimmt auch die genauen namen und adresen geben . da gehe ich mal stark von aus.

nicht war tim du alte socke|supergri|supergri|supergri

@tim
habe mir die stellen mal angesehen für die platten, werde da wohl mit sicherheit mal aufschlgen.
p.s. wie geht es denn deinem frauchen und hundchen#h#h


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Moin Micha,
der Teich heisst Nr. Nebel Orred So, dass ist der einzige Teich den ich in der Gegend kenne wo man für 60 DKK für 2 Stunden mit 2 Ruten fischen darf.
An dem Teich Kloevergaden haben meine Frau und ich früher oft gefischt, aber meiner Meinung nach hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren der Eigentümer nicht mehr so um den Teich gekümmert wie früher, daher fahren wir da gar nicht mehr hin.

@Wulliw
Hey Andi, 
na großer, bei uns ist alles bestens, seid gestern haben wir die Schlüssel für unser neues Haus #6 . Der Hund freut sich natürlich über das große Grundstück :q .
Lena ist total zufrieden mit ihrer neuen Arbeit. Du kannst ja heute abend mal durchrufen.
Der Strand sieht echt sehr interessant aus, ich hoffe da gehen einige Platten für dich ans Band  .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Nørre Nebel ørredsø, Tarmvej 20, 6830 Nørre Nebel, Telefon (+45) 7528 9100

Das ist die Anschrift von dem Teich mit den 2 Ruten #6


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Was für ein Service,Tim !  #:#:  Danke...*

*Hab mir schon gedacht das der das ist... Mit einer Rute wäre mir nämlich zu langweilich bzw auch etwas zu teuer... Will ja auch ein paar Stunden bleiben..Mein Vater und mein Bruder kommen auch mit und mein Vater fährt  #g#g  ... Die Frauen müssen den tag dann die Kinder belustigen  *

*@ Andreas.... wir können das ja kurzfristig halten mit dem Treffen...Wenn wir 2x an den Teich gehen dann können wir uns das 2. Mal ja gerne treffen...*

*Micha*


----------



## wulliw (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

hallo tim.
wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe ist das doch der kleine see auf der linken seite.
was ist eigentlich mit dem großen see auf der rechten seite. ist das der, der frei zu beangeln ist.

gruß andi#h#h


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha, 
kein Problem, immer wieder gerne #6 .

Hey Andi,
ja das ist der kleine auf der linken Seite. Der See auf der rechten Seite ist frei zu beangeln. 
Am besten nimmst du Dir da ein paar Effzett-Blinker in kupfer und in silber mit, klappt da sehr gut auf Hecht. Aber pass auf, es ist da sehr hängerträchtig.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey Tim,

eine Frage noch ...    Is der Teich groß ? Kommt man gut ans Wasser ? Reicht fürs spinnfischen mit Mepps meine kurze,leichte Spinnrute ? ( 2,10 m ) oder soll ich lieber die 2,70 m nehmen ? Wie tief isser in etwa ? 
*


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
der Teich ist nicht unbedingt ein großer See, aber in der Region gibt es wesentlich kleinere Teiche, ich würde sagen an der längsten Seite ca. 100 m und und an der breitesten Stelle 50-70 m.
Die ersten 3 Stellen kannst Du direkt mit dem Auto anfahren, um dann an die nächsten Plätze zu kommen (Stege), musst Du zu Fuss weiter, ist aber wirklich nicht weit.
Empfehlen kann ich Dir gleich den 1. Platz wenn Du auf die Auffahrt rauf fährst auf der rechten Seite. Da kannst Du ins Auto steigen wenn es regnet und kannst ca. 2 m vom Wasser entfernt parken.
Zu der Tiefe kann ich Dir keine genauen Angaben machen da ich den Teich nie wirklich ausgelotet habe. Mit der Pose haben meine Frau und ich noch nicht einen Fisch da gefangen.
Zur Spinnrute würde ich persönlich zur 2,70 m greifen.

Noch was zu der Stelle die ich Dir empfohlen habe, werfe so dich wie Du nur kannst ans Schilff ran und da am besten auf Grund.
Wenn Du nächsten Samstag angekommen bist, kannst da ja mal zum gucken rumfahren und wenn Du noch was wissen willst meldest Dich einfach.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Tim,

danke . So machen wir es.... Habe ja W-Lan im Haus... ´Laptop nehm ich mit


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Ok, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri Heil #h .


----------



## wulliw (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey tim.
wenn du die Termine nicht verduddelt hattest #q#q.,hätten wir da schön zusammen angeln können . aber ne. bin ja mal gespannt,wann wir deinen Umtrunk nachholen. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tim1983 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Andi,
wir holen das spätestens nach, wenn wir unser neues Haus fertig haben :m . Dann weihen wir das Haus gemeinsam ein #g .
Du kannst ja nachher mal anrufen wenn du Zeit findest #h .


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Heute in 6 Tagen sitze ich in DK und feier Dortmunds CL Sieg und freu mich aufs Forellenjagen !!!


----------



## X__BUDDEL__X (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

DA BIN ICH DABEI #g


----------



## Tim1983 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey,
dann wünsche ich Euch allen die ab Samstag in DK sind ganz viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey Tim,

Pfingsmontag hab ich meinen ersten Brocken an Land gezogen... Hecht..94 cm..5230 g... :vik:

Hoffe das Wetter wird gut in DK
*


----------



## Tim1983 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil von meiner Seite aus #6 .
Ab Sonntag soll es sonnig werden, ab mittags zwar auch windig aber ich denke mal das Ihr nicht aus Zucker seid  .
Das kühle #g schmeckt ja auch beim windigen Wetter :q .

Schöne Grüße
Tim

P.S. Ist das der Hecht auf deinem Benutzerfoto?


----------



## wulliw (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

hey kurzer .
 noch 8 1/2 stunden . dann geht es los. aber du wolltest ja nicht mit uns zusammen los:q:q


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey Tim....


Jo,das is der Hecht bzw. das war er 

Musste ich ja verewigen ;-)
*


----------



## anschmu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



Micha-Nordstemmen schrieb:


> *Hey Tim....
> 
> 
> Jo,das is der Hecht bzw. das war er
> ...



In welchem Gewässer rund um Nordstemmen hast du den denn gefangen?


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



anschmu schrieb:


> In welchem Gewässer rund um Nordstemmen hast du den denn gefangen?



In Nordstemmen in dem großen Kiesteich bei der Zuckerfabrik...


----------



## wulliw (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

moin micha.
wann willst du denn los zum forellenjagen und an welchen see?
ich war heute in HS auf hering
84 stk in 3 std. hat richtig spaß gemacht.#6#6

gruß andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tim1983 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Andi,
in Deinem alter 3 Std. am Stück angeln, über anstrenge dich nicht :q . *Duck und weg*


----------



## wulliw (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

stimmt. aber bei jeden fisch ne buddle geht ja auch nicht bei jeden

duck und gaaaaaaaaaaanz tief wech|supergri|supergri


----------



## wulliw (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

moin tim.
wie ist das auf platte bein Cafe stranden in henne. da kann man so schön nah am strand parken. beim cafe auf dem parkplatz.

ich freu mich schon auf eure hauseinweihung. könnte lustig werden . oder auch: wird lustig#g:#2::#2:


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Moin Andreas,

wir waren Dienstag schon los und werden wohl nicht nochmal fahren.... Hatte kurz vor Schluß ne Monsterforelle an meinem Spinner die bestimmt zw. 60-70 cm war und mind. 4 kg hatte... Direkt am Kescher is die Schnur gerissen und der Fisch war weg... #q#q#q#q:c:c:c

Das wäre die Forelle meines Lebens gewesen...

Dein Schnitt mit den 84 Stück ist natürlich auch nich schlecht... Hat das denn noch was mit angeln zu tun ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Micha
*


----------



## Tim1983 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



wulliw schrieb:


> stimmt. aber bei jeden fisch ne buddle geht ja auch nicht bei jeden
> 
> duck und gaaaaaaaaaaanz tief wech|supergri|supergri





wulliw schrieb:


> moin tim.
> wie ist das auf platte bein Cafe stranden in henne. da kann man so schön nah am strand parken. beim cafe auf dem parkplatz.
> 
> ich freu mich schon auf eure hauseinweihung. könnte lustig werden . oder auch: wird lustig#g:#2::#2:



Moin Andi,
bei jedem Fisch eine Buddel :#2: zu trinken war hartes Training :m , aber ich habe ja vom Meister gelernt  .

Beim Henne Strand auf Platte geht gut, da solltest Du es mal mit dem Buttlöffel probieren. Ich selber habe es da noch nicht probiert, aber Bekannte von uns. Die haben sehr gute Fänge da in sehr kurzer Zeit gemacht. Ein Versuch ist es Wert.

Die Hauseinweihung sollte wenn alles klappt im August statt finden, also haltet Euch Mitte August mal was frei. Gästezimmer ist dann auch fertig #g :#2: .

Schöne Grüße
Tim

P.S. Liebe Grüße an deine Frau und euren Zoo :m


----------



## wulliw (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hallo  micha.
Schade das mit deiner forelle. Wart ihr in norre nebel an dem kleinen see ??

Das mit den heringen paßt schon. Kommen in die truhe. Und werden dann nach und nach veredelt.
In matjes zB . Wolllen morgen noch einmal los 
Gruss andreas


----------



## wulliw (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

@tim

Wäre doch mal nen hardcore training.beim heringsangeln pro fisch nen kurzen#6


----------



## Tim1983 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Andi,
ich glaube in deinem Alter kannst Du das vergessen  .
Wäre aber mal eine Idee für nächstes Jahr zur Heringssaison in DK.
Ich glaub ich fange jetzt gleich mal an zu üben :m .

Schöne Grüße :#2:
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey Andi,
> ich glaube in deinem Alter kannst Du das vergessen  .
> Wäre aber mal eine Idee für nächstes Jahr zur Heringssaison in DK.
> Ich glaub ich fange jetzt gleich mal an zu üben :m .
> ...



|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Andi,

Ja,wir waren in Norre Nebel an dem kleinen Teich... Heute spontan nochmal... Aber Schneider geblieben... Echt frustrierend...

#c


----------



## wulliw (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

hallo tim#h

schaun wir mal .
1. 17 jahre mehr lebenserfahrung
2. 30 jahre gastronomie|muahah:

und ich meine ja auch kurze und nicht bier#g

morgen früh will ich mit irena noch mal auf hering. und abends in HS auf aal und platte .
war heute abend mal in henne an strand,aber so schnell wie 250g im wasser waren , waren sie auch wieder am strand:c:c

@ micha
wünsche euch morgen eine gute und sichere heimfahrt.
vielleicht können wir uns ja mal in thönse treffen und dort den forellen nachsteigen


----------



## Tim1983 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
schade das Ihr gestern keinen Erfolg mehr hattet. So 1 Woche Urlaub ist ja leider auch immer schnell wieder vorbei.

@Andi
Hast Du nicht mit Krallenblei gefischt?

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## wulliw (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Leider keine dabei. Werde mir wohl noch welche holen


----------



## Tim1983 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Ich hab Dich vor deinem Urlaub extra noch dran erinnert


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey Tim,

sind wieder zuhause und meine "klimpernde" Forelle ist immer noch in dem Teich in Norre Nebel.. Vielleicht fängst Du sie ja  .... Würde am liebsten dieses jahr nochmal hin ...Is echt schön in Henne... Und das Wetter war fantastisch..

Micha
*


----------



## Tim1983 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
noch 20 Tage, dann geht es endlich wieder los nach Henne.
Wenn wir deine Forelle fangen, musst Du mir deine Adresse mal durchgeben, dann schicke ich Dir deinen Spinner per Post zurück  .
Freut mich das Ihr schönes Wetter hattet, ich hoffe das es bei uns ähnlich wird.

@Andi
Wolltest Du es nicht auch nochmal an dem Teich probieren?
Vielleicht holst Du ja die Forelle von Micha raus :m .
Heringe habt Ihr ja jetzt mehr als genug.

Schöne Grüße
Tim

P.S. Meine Frau und ich fahren jetzt zur Ostsee und probieren heute nochmal unser Glück auf Mefo und Horni.


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Hey,

na das wäre ja was wenn Ihr MEINEN Fisch fangt.... Würde ich Euch aber gönnen  ....

Und wie wars an der Ostsee ? Erfolg gehabt ?
*


----------



## Tim1983 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
ja wir waren mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich, waren jetzt nicht die riesen bei, aber eine 34er, eine 37er und eine 41er #t .
Hat aber wieder einmal Spaß gemacht :m .

Wenn wir in nicht ganz 3 Wochen deine Forelle fangen sollten, dann werde ich sie hier mit Foto posten, versprochen #6 .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

*Nimm ne schwere Rute mit |supergri|supergri*


----------



## Tim1983 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Das sollte kein Problem sein, ich hab in dem Teich schon mal eine Forelle gelandet, die hatte ein Vorfach mit einer Posenmontage den Haken im Mundwinkel, die hab ich mit dem besagten silbernen Mepps mit schwarzen Punkten im Vorfach gefangen und gelandet. Die Forelle hatte gut 3,5 kg :m .
Wenn deine Forelle es noch knapp 3 Wochen mit deinem Piercing aushält, gucken wir mal ob wir sie kriegen |supergri |supergri .
Evtl. haut Andi hier ja noch ein Foto von deiner Forelle rein.
Mal gucken ob er bis Samstag noch mal an den Teich sein Glück versucht :m .

Schöne Grüße #g
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Die muss da aufjedenfall raus !!!


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey,
evtl. meldet sich ja der ein oder andere User der die Forelle in der nächsten Zeit fängt.
Meine Frau und ich werden auf jeden Fall ausschau nach der Forelle halten #6 .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Man könnte ja nen neue Thread aufmachen mit dem Titel : Riesenforelle mit silbernen Spinner und Stahlvorfach im Maul in Norre Nebel gesucht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hehe  ja das wäre doch mal was #6 .


----------



## Tim1983 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey,
gestern sind meine Frau, unser Hund und ich hier im Henne Strand angekommen. Gestern hat es fast durchgehend geregnet und es war windig.
Heute haben wir mäßigen Südwestwind mit kleinen Schauern, wir werden uns gleich mal auf den Weg machen und uns die umliegenden Forellenteiche anzuschauen was da so läuft. 
Wenn wir heute angeln, dann berichte ich mal was so gelaufen ist.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Tim...

wünsche Dir aufjedenfall nen schönen Urlaub.
Hoffe Ihr habt ordentlich Glück... Petri Heil... Bin gespannt auf Deine Berichte...

Micha


----------



## Tim1983 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
vielen Dank!
Heute waren wir nur zum gucken los, wir werden aber morgen in dem Teich angeln wo Du die Forelle verloren hast #6 .
Heute feiern wir erstmal in den Geburtstag meiner Frau rein #g .
Ich werde morgen einen kleinen Bericht schreiben wie es gelaufen ist .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Tim !

Sauber,dann feiert mal schön rein...Schönen Gruß an Deine Frau... Ich muss morgen wieder arbeiten  .. Frühschicht.... 04:55 aufstehen ! Hoffe ihr habt Erfolg ! Freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht.#6

Micha


----------



## Tim1983 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
ich soll von meiner Frau vielen Dank ausrichten.
Wir haben heute von 15:40 Uhr bis 17:40 Uhr an dem Teich geangelt, meine Frau hat eine "kleine" Forelle auf Grund gefangen. Ich blieb leider Schneider.
Morgen versuchen wir es nochmal, dann aber nicht nur für 2 Stunden, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Gefangen hat meine Frau die Forelle von Grund auftreibend mit Paste, ca. 1,20m langes Vorfach mit grüner Knoblauchpaste :m .
Ich werde morgen wieder berichten #g .
Schönen Abend noch #h .


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Tim,

eine ist besser als keine ;-) ...

War heute auch wieder für 2 1/2 Std los..direkt nach der Arbeit aber leider kein Biss... Verdammte Kacke ... Hoffe das es heute besser lief für Dich  ... 

Micha


----------



## Tim1983 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
bei uns lief es leider gestern genau so wie bei Dir, kein Biss #d .
Ein anderer Angler war gester auch am Teich, aber da ging genau so wenig wie bei uns.
Heute werden wir wohl nicht angeln, da es total windig ist hier oben #q .
Wenn der Wind im laufe des Tages noch nach lässt werden wir es gegen Abend evtl. noch mal versuchen, ansonsten starten wir morgen noch einen Versuch.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## wulliw (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

moin tim

ersteinmal herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich für lenas geburtstag. auch ganz liebe grüße von irena.
ich wünsche euch noch viel spaß #g#g

ich sage nur " kleiner däne":q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Moin Andi,
ich soll vielen lieben Dank von Lena ausrichten #g .
Gestern waren wir nicht mehr los zum angeln, dem Wetter sei Dank #q .
Heute sieht es ähnlich aus, Regen und Wind ohne Ende #t . 
Also können wir uns auf den "kleinen Dänen" konzentrieren  .

P.S. Andi denk dran Ende August ein Wochenende frei zu halten :m

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey,

das is ja echt kacke das das Wetter nich so mitspielt oder ?! Wie lange bleibt Ihr ? War eben für 2 1/2 Std los.... Du wirst es nicht glauben...Der erste Wurf und schon ein Biss ! Noch nie erlebt,immer nur bei Youtube gesehn.... Mein erster Barsch..schöner Fisch allerdings nur 21 cm.... Hab ihn wieder reingesetzt... Mückenstich direkt aufs Kinn ! Man hat das gepochert....Scheißstelle da...Gehn wir nich mehr hin.... Hoffe ihr genießt den Urlaub?! Is Nachwuchs im Anmarsch ?

Micha


----------



## Tim1983 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
ja das mit dem Wetter ist richtig blöd. Wir fahren morgen früh wieder nach hause. Heute starten wir den letzten Versuch |uhoh: mal gucken ob es endlich mal richtig scheppert |rolleyes .
Einen Mückenstich am Kinn hört sich ziemlich nervend an, diese kleinen miesen Viecher.
Nachwuchs ist leider noch nicht in Anmarsch, aber in Planung, bzw. wir arbeiten dran  .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Die Planung und das dran arbeiten is das schönste ..Danach isses wieder vorbei-für Jahre |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tim1983 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

 Ja danach wird es wohl anstrengend und stressig :m aber das gehört ja auch dazu :m 

P.S. Heute lief wieder nichts #q#q#q

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Am Anfang könnte es nervig und schwierig werden aber wenn die Kinder erstmal 2 sind dann wirds schön... aber dein Leben wird sich um 180 Grad drehen,darüber musste Dir im klaren sein... 

Hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß im Urlaub,angeln is nich alles...Hoffe wir können nächstes Jahr auch wieder nach Henne... Kommt drauf an ob der Hund noch da is...
Wo wohnt Ihr denn  in Henne ?


----------



## mathei (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Ja danach wird es wohl anstrengend und stressig :m aber das gehört ja auch dazu :m
> 
> *P.S. Heute lief wieder nichts* #q#q#q
> 
> ...


 
dann wird das auch nix mit dem nachwuchs. gib dir mühe #h


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



mathei schrieb:


> dann wird das auch nix mit dem nachwuchs. gib dir mühe #h



Hehe :m:m:m ...
Das stimmt nicht ganz so  , um es nochmal klar zu stellen, beim angeln lief nichts 
aber trotzdem lief so einiges :m

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

ja klar. |supergri
und all nicht vergessen, der eisvogel sucht noch unterstützer
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266936


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Leute,
wir sind jetzt wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
Das war vom angeln her die schlechteste Woche die wir seid langem hatten #q .
Trotzdem war die Woche erholsam und entspannend :g . Der nächste Urlaub ist in Planung.
Evtl. meldet sich ja der ein oder andere Boardie der im Henne Strand, bzw. in der Umgebung Urlaub macht, wir würden uns freuen  #h .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Willst Du etwa sagen das "mein" Fisch noch drin is ???????|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha #h ,
so Leid es mir tut, aber deine "Forelle" haben wir leider nicht erwischt |uhoh: .
Wir haben uns aber echt Mühe gegeben :m .
Ich hoffe das es aber irgendjemand in der nächsten Zeit schafft. 
Wenn Du irgendwann mal Lust hast hier im Norden zu fischen, bist Du und deine Familie recht herzlich eingeladen bei uns #g

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Tim,

danke für die Einladung... Bin ja auchn Nordlicht...Wohnte bis 2002 in Bremerhaven... Haste  eigentlich nen Facebook Account ?


----------



## Tim1983 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hey Micha,
ich habe kein Facebook Account, ich halte da nicht soviel von |rolleyes .
Wann geht es bei Dir wieder los zum Angeln?

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Micha-Nordstemmen (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Moin Tim,

weiß noch nich genau...Werde wohl Freitag etwas früher Feierabend machen und dann vielleicht ansitzen auf Zander oder Hecht... Hab die Woche jetzt Spätschicht  . Mein Bruder und mein Kumpel wollen  morgen früh gleich sehr zeitig los...Versuchen ein paar Köderfische zu angeln... Hoffe es klappt.

MIcha


----------



## Brasse10 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Hallo ich will vom 17 bis 31 August nach DK. 
Kann mir jemand was über die zwei Forellenseen sagen?

Skaven Fiskesø
Fiskesøvej 10
6880 Tarm
No. 35


Foersum Teglværkssøer
Teglgårdsvej 7
6880 Tarm
No. 37

Wie ist es im Fjord auf Aal oder Barsch ?

Ich denke mal das in Hvide Sande nicht viel los ist oder doch.

Ich freue mich über jede Info.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*

Moin Leute 

ich fahre dieses jahr vom 30.5 bis 6.6. nach henne raus und wollte mal fragen ob sich die emfehlungen aus dem letzten jahr abgeändert haben oder ob der kleine teich immer noch so gut in schuss ist ??

Und ich wollte mla fragen was so in der nordsee so geht da ich nicht so der teich fischer bin sondern mir lieber die gischt ins gesicht fliegen lasse wäre für jeden tipp sehr dankbar

mfg


----------



## Tim1983 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> ich fahre dieses jahr vom 30.5 bis 6.6. nach henne raus und wollte mal fragen ob sich die emfehlungen aus dem letzten jahr abgeändert haben oder ob der kleine teich immer noch so gut in schuss ist ??
> 
> ...



Hey,
welchen kleinen Teich meinst Du genau? Es wurden ja ein paar mehr Teiche genannt. 

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2014)

*AW: Put and Take Henne Strand*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Und ich wollte mla fragen was so in der nordsee so geht da ich nicht so der teich fischer bin sondern mir lieber die gischt ins gesicht fliegen lasse wäre für jeden tipp sehr dankbar
> 
> mfg



Anfang Juni kannst Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch Hering und Hornhecht in schleusennähe fangen. Oder auch ein paar Plattfische vom Strand aus. Grüße, Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------

